# How much water does your chi drink??



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

I am just curious how much water everyones chi's drink daily. Destiny started out not drinking much water at all. The vet told me that she was getting alot of her water out of her wet food and she wouldnt drink much. Well now she is drinking half of a bowl a day. I would say it is about a cup of water a day. That seems like a ton of water. She is 10 weeks old, and 2 1/4 lbs. How do your chi's compare and how old are they???


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

hey....my Honey is on dry food and drinks about that...I dont think there's anything to worry about....how often does she pee? is she still on wet food?


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

She is still on wet food a little bit. It seems like the only time she will eat it is if I spoon feed her. I do not have time for that, and she needs to learn to eat on her own, so I have been offering it but refusing to spoon feed her. I am also offering her the dry food (Iams smart puppy) with some very warm water. I let it set for about 3-5 minutes so the dry will soak up the water and be easier for her to eat, and then I dump out most of the water, I leave a tiny bit in the bottom, but not much, otherwise she acts like she is drowning, and wont get the food, lol. 

Yesterday was the first day she drank that much water, and she was at home by herself so Im not sure how much she peed during the day (she climbed over my baby gate and I am sure she peed on the carpet all day, I cant find it though) but last night, it seemed like we were going out every 10-45 minutes to pee. Just as I would sit down to eat my dinner, she was gettin ready to squat, so we would go outside, she would pee, we come back in, and by the time i sat down and had 2 bites, she was squatting again. We did that 3 or 4 times.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

hhhmmmm dont want to worry you but if it keeps on you might want to get her checked for a kidney or bladder infection or possibly diabetes.. i know that drinking and peeing alot are symptoms of the things I listed..


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

At that age, she should be having to go pee every 45 minutes to an hour. 10 minutes is a little short. I would just make sure her pee is normal, and perhaps bring a urine sample to your vet for analysis just to rule out the possibility of a UTI.


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

UTI's are VERY BAD- My mom's Persian had to stay at the vet (Still there) because he has an infection- His is blocked though. :'(


----------

